# Scott Speedster 2 vs. Giant TCR 1



## h20jacket (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm buying my first road bike and could use some advice. I've been looking for about a month. I loved the feel of the Cannondale R900 but couldn't get it to fit right so now I've narrowed it down to a Scott Speedster 2 or a Giant TCR 1. I'm leaning towards the Scott Speedster 2 which has a full 105 groupo. The advantage to the Giant TCR 1 is it has Ultegra components (althought apparently not full Ultegra - the front and rear derailer, shifters, and brake levers but cranks and BB are Truvativ and brakes are RX 40 Dual Pivot).

This is all greek to me so I'm looking for some advice between the two bikes - specifically any feedback on the two bikes (especially Scott since there doesn't seem to much on these forums on them) and whether the Ultegra component mix is significantly better than the full 105 groupo.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------

